# Beeswax Paintings



## Beeswax Paintings (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi, everyone

I'd like to reintroduce myself. My name is Victoria Primicias and I paint with beeswax.

I was on this site a year ago when I painted in the encaustic (i.e. hot wax) medium. I have since transitioned over to a cold wax technique. Both are beeswax-based. I use traditional oil paints to color the wax. 

I love this medium. It allows me to add texture, translucency and depth to my work. If you'd like to see my paintings, please click my website arte-cera.com.

By the way, my url, arte-cera means "wax art" in latin. After all, this technique was invented by the ancient Romans and Greeks!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome again Victoria!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome to beesource and your work is great!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## Beeswax Paintings (Apr 10, 2014)

GaryG74 said:


> Welcome to BeeSource!


Thanks, Gary! Glad to be here.


----------



## Beeswax Paintings (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks, neighbor.


----------



## Beeswax Paintings (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks. Much appreciated!


----------

